# Anyone have a Sulcata tortoise?



## farmchick897 (Jul 2, 2013)

Just got a big (about 60 lbs) sulcata tortoise at an auction and I've read as much as I could google on them but just wanted to see if anyone owns one and if they had any tips? How can you tell if they are good weight? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow! That is interesting. You will have to post a pic.


----------



## farmchick897 (Jul 2, 2013)

Nobody huh? 
Here is a picture 








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Beautiful.....what do you do for it in winter time?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Really cool! Can't say I want to own one though. How many years do they live?


----------



## farmchick897 (Jul 2, 2013)

I've only had him 3 days and only know what I've read... Winter they need a dry, draft free place with pig heat mat or heat light and they live 100 years?? I let him loose in our yard and he managed to move about 300 feet in which I had to carry him back. It was quite a work out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Might want to check out Arizona Tortoise Compound. They have some info on their website and then you could always message them on facebook.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Maybe you can get some sort of wagon to bring him back on.


----------



## farmchick897 (Jul 2, 2013)

Yes a wagon would be great.  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> Maybe you can get some sort of wagon to bring him back on.


:ROFL: I'd like to get a tortoise at some point, but I doubt my parents would let me. If I do, I will get a breed that doesn't require a wagon to move around! :-D


----------



## DoubleR (Jan 13, 2014)

I have African leapords. Similar. 
Congrats! Tortoises are awesome! Love! Love! Love them!
What are you feeding him or her? Do you know if its a boy or girl?
Provide water at all times. Enough that it can get in and bathe but not drown. Clean the water at least daily as they usually like to do their business in it. 
Btw it looks in great shape from the picture! Smooth shell!!! Someone took good care of it! That's great! I'm jealous!


----------



## DoubleR (Jan 13, 2014)

http://www.tortoiseforum.org Is the best place for info if you can get past some of the know it all rude people there.


----------



## farmchick897 (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks for the info, I will check out the forum. I was told he is a male and about 15-20 years old. I talked to a couple people who owned that at the auction and answers ranged from tortoise pellets to grasses/pasture for feeding so I plan to give him a large area to graze. I also got answers from they don't need water as they get plenty from food and environment vs soak them once a day. Maybe it depends where you live? I can see people in AZ feeding pellets and soaking but KY is humid and we have plenty of grass and moisture. We named him "Ted". I have offered him lettuce and kale and he hasn't touched it but seems to like grazing and likes the cantaloupe I gave him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Guttmuncher (Apr 4, 2014)

I have a couple friends in Texas who have sulcatas. They have their own pen outside and graze all day. They will occasionally offer greens but they usually jump on fruit faster. You probably won't need to offer water in your area but I've always been a better safe than sorry person, so if you have the room for a shallow water bowl, it wouldn't hurt.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## farmchick897 (Jul 2, 2013)

He is actually quite entertaining. 
I have seen him drinking from his water dish so he will always have water available to him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## DoubleR (Jan 13, 2014)

How's your tort doing?


----------



## farmchick897 (Jul 2, 2013)

He was sold, just not the pet for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What happened? What did he do that didn't make him a good pet for you?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Just saw this for the first time - curious to know what the heck type of auction you can buy a tortoise at?! So interesting! I wouldn't even know where to start around here!


----------



## farmchick897 (Jul 2, 2013)

Exotic animal auctions have all types of animals. Ted no matter what pasture or area I put him in didn't seem content. He always tried to wander to the NE direction and if he came to a fence he would just pace. A lot of times that meant us carrying him back to the barn (which wasn't easy). Other than that it was like owning a very large rock that moved. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would love a huge tort for my back yard....goes well with my great danes lol...

I do have a bearded dragon named Aligator...: )


----------



## farmchick897 (Jul 2, 2013)

If you had caught me on the side of the road trying to clean out the back of my Prius because he pooped all over it and smeared it in. Meanwhile he is traveling just as fast as he can away from my car... I would have gladly gave him to you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Kiddskids (Sep 16, 2014)

We have one!!!!! We love her. She is 2 years old and really starting to get big. Ours loves sweet potatoes 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------

